# Potenziamento



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2016)

la settimana prossima (prima media) per italiano e matematica suddividono le tre classi a tempo corto in recupero e potenziamento. 
è normale? non so, non lo trovo carino.
piuttosto ore a parte per il recupero.
il potenziamento che c'entra? 
il potenziamento sarebbe che se uno è particolarmente avanti in una materia
lo premi con un approfondimento, ma non in contraltare a un recupero.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> la settimana prossima (prima media) per italiano e matematica suddividono le tre classi a tempo corto in recupero e potenziamento.
> è normale? non so, non lo trovo carino.
> piuttosto ore a parte per il recupero.
> il potenziamento che c'entra?
> ...



È linguaggio specifico per utilizzare ore su progetto.


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È linguaggio specifico per utilizzare ore su progetto.


cioé? ma dividendo la classe in base a livelli?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> cioé? ma dividendo la classe in base a livelli?


Arrivano fondi che vanno spesi entro una data oppure hanno ore da recuperare per ore ridotte o settimana corta.

I criteri sono competenza dei docenti.


----------



## Horny (13 Febbraio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Arrivano fondi che vanno spesi entro una data oppure hanno ore da recuperare per ore ridotte o settimana corta.
> 
> I criteri sono competenza dei docenti.


ma non fanno più ore, semplicemente una prof fa recupero con spezzatini di classi, mentre le altre fanno standard o potenziamento.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> ma non fanno più ore, semplicemente una prof fa recupero con spezzatini di classi, mentre le altre fanno standard o potenziamento.


Gli insegnanti fanno più ore! Se ce ne sono due per la stessa classe.


----------

